# Georgia DNR Boat Registration Database



## Outfitter (Jan 7, 2010)

This needs to be removed from the public domain!
I have struck out with the DNR and have now contacted Sunny Perdue through his website. This is a thieves best friend. Bad guys can search by county and find your name, address and what year and type of boat you have. Please look at the database and if you agree contact sunny!
https://hfwa.centraltechnology.net/gdnr_vrs/downloads/boatData.do


----------



## oldenred (Jan 7, 2010)

i looked through it once a while back and couldn't believe it what i seen!


----------



## gpwoodduck (Jan 7, 2010)

done, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mgd7922 (Jan 8, 2010)

I never thought of it being used in a bad way.  I bought a bass boat that was a trade-in and was able to look up the previous owner and contact him.  At the time I thought it was great, now it sounds bad though.


----------



## GarAngler71 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have to say this is some you know what!


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. What is the purpose of this? Have you got the link to email sonny? That is creepy. If someone is setting on your fishing hole, all you got to do is get his numbers off his boat and give him a house call.


----------

